# What Year is it??



## frank 81 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a straight bar Schwinn with rear facing drop outs & Ser.#H42700. Anyone Know what year it is??
  Thank you for your time & effort.
   Frank


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2013)

I may need one like that....


----------



## Boris (Apr 22, 2013)

The year Frank, is 2013. I know, as time goes by, these little things get harder and harder to remember. April is the month.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The year Frank, is 2013. I know, as time goes by, these little things get harder and harder to remember. April is the month.




People in the restroom here at work must be wondering why I'm laughing my ass off sitting in this stall.


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The year Frank, is 2013. I know, as time goes by, these little things get harder and harder to remember. April is the month.




  some day I will get even!!     I don't forget anything!!


----------



## rhenning (Apr 23, 2013)

It is a prewar and prewar records don't really exist.  Pictures would help date the age of the bike.  Roger


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 23, 2013)

rhenning said:


> It is a prewar and prewar records don't really exist.  Pictures would help date the age of the bike.  Roger




    Thank you. i will post pictures tomorrow.
  Frank


----------



## krazi (Apr 23, 2013)

an old timer told me that the number cast in the crank will tell you about what year it is. 36 could be a 1936, 69 could be 1969 and so on. problem with that is the fact that you gotta pull the crank to see the numbers. or if the crank is missing or has been replaced.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 23, 2013)

*41*



frank 71 said:


> I have a straight bar Schwinn with rear facing drop outs & Ser.#H42700. Anyone Know what year it is??
> Thank you for your time & effort.
> Frank




do you have a picture of the bike?  does it have the train light on the front fender?  serial number sounds 1940///1941 but will double check later


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 23, 2013)

View attachment 93436View attachment 93437View attachment 93438View attachment 93439View attachment 93440  Wheels & seat are not original.







vintage2wheel said:


> do you have a picture of the bike?  does it have the train light on the front fender?  serial number sounds 1940///1941 but will double check later


----------



## rhenning (Apr 23, 2013)

You have a bit of a Frankenbike made up of different parts of different years/models of bikes.  The frame is prewar and the rear reflector was used in the early 1960s for example.  It has been repainted also.  It is hard to know exactly what model it is so you can find a picture of a similar early 1940s straight bar Schwinn and make it look like that.  Roger


----------



## Champy (Apr 23, 2013)

*Date*

H serial # is 1941.


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank You.


Champy said:


> H serial # is 1941.


----------

